# AddDefaultCharset uft-8 einzeln einstellen.



## PierreR32 (19. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Das PHP auf meinem Server ist mit default Charset "iso-8859-1" eingestellt. 
Nun braucht eine Seite (xTc) auf einmal utf-8 als Charset. 

Ich habe probeweise das Charset in der php.ini auskommentiert und die xtc Seite wurde richtig dargestellt. 
Leider gingen dann einige andere Seiten nicht mehr die vorher einwandfrei funktionierten. 

Laut xTc soll man eine .htaccess mit dem zusätzlichen Wert AddDefaultCharset=uft-8  anlegen bzw. um diesen Wert erweitern. Leider will der Server das nicht fressen, warum auch immer. 
Kann man über ISPC2 unter Apache optionen diese Charset variable festlegen ? Wenn ja wie ? Falls nein wie kann ich es anders realisieren. 

Ich danke euch für eine schnelle Hilfe. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## PierreR32 (19. Aug. 2009)

so habe das Problem selber lösen können. 
Für die jenigen die das selbe Problem haben sollten hier der Weg dies zu lösen. 

Voraussetzung ist das auf dem Server ISPConfig 2 installiert ist (bei 3 kenn ich mich nicht aus sollte aber wohl ähnlich funktionieren.)

Als Admin einlogen und die entsprechende Webseite suchen. 
Im Ordner Basis finden man ziehmlich weit unten die Funktion:
Apache Direktiven.

In das Textfeld dann am besten mit copy Paste folgendes rein:

```
php_admin_value default_charset utf-8
```
Dies bewirkt das dem Vhost gesagt wird welchen Zeichensatz er nehmen soll für die Domain. Dies kann man natürlich mit jedem anderen Zeichensatz auch machen, wenn er auf dem Server installiert ist. 
Wichtig!
Nach meiner Erfahrung passiert es das wenn man den Code von hand eingibt und er länger ist als eine Zeile das dann ein Break von PHP reingebaut wird. Deshalb am besten die komplette Code Zeile in einen Editor schreiben und per Copy und Paste reinkopieren. 
Das erspart sucherei 
Hoffe ich konnte den einem oder anderen damit auch helfen. 

Gruß
Pierre


----------

